

Bravadosoft's Trial Sun Server - mattculbreth
http://blog.bravadosoft.com/index.php/2007/08/21/meet-jacob-our-sun-fire-x4200-m2/
So at Bravadosoft we're trying a new Sun Fire X4200M2 for a bit.  I'll keep folks updated on it.<p>BTW, this is my first post of original content to the group.  Please massacre as needed.  Taking all the help I can get.  :)<p>
======
mattculbreth
So at Bravadosoft we're trying a new Sun Fire X4200M2 for a bit. I'll keep
folks updated on it.

BTW, this is my first post of original content to the group. Please massacre
as needed. Taking all the help I can get. :)

